# Waiting to hear back about a job



## miss direct (Apr 6, 2012)

Not fun. 

It's been three weeks and one day. They told me they'd let me know either way within three weeks. 

Come on :-(

If I haven't got it, fair enough but just tell me. Another company is waiting for me to arrange a second interview with them...but if I have got job A, then I won't go to the second interview.


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2012)

Do the 2nd interview anyhow, and do it like it was the only one on the cards.

Most companies are shite at getting back to people, no point in not appearing keen to company #2.

You can cross the bridge of handling the offer from company #1 once it's happened.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep, get yerself down to the second interview. Resist the urge to get in touch with interviewer uno - bloody nora I know it's tough, but they'll contact you if they want you.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 6, 2012)

If you need anyone else to say so, do the 2nd.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 6, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If you need anyone else to say so, do the 2nd.


 
Ok, will do. A pain though, because the second interview involves giving a demo lesson to a class of 4 and 5 year olds, so I'll have to prepare quite a bit. And I'll have to get permission to get time off my actual job, which means making something up about an appointment somewhere or other.


----------



## oryx (Apr 6, 2012)

I once went for a job where I was awaiting the result of a second interview. I waited, and waited......until it got ridiculous, and I phoned them.

One of the directors who'd interviewed me was really grovelling about how notifying the unsuccessful applicants had got lost between their operations and HR teams - she was openly mad at HR, but gave me some really good feedback so it was a positive experience and I didn't feel bad - but be aware that cock-ups of this sort are rife.

Not to say you've been unsuccessful, but advising you of the outcome may be 'lost' somewhere.

And yes, go for the second interview at the other place!


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 7, 2012)

Do the 2nd interview, it's best to assume you haven't got job A and have back up jobs lined up , you can always fuck them off if you then get job A


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^^^

Go for the second interview........


----------



## miss direct (Apr 7, 2012)

You're all right, as I'd be very disappointed if I had turned down second interview with job B only to find out that I hadn't even got job A. Better to be pessimistic. And I suppose by giving a demo lesson to a class of 5 year olds I can see whether it's something I can actually envisage myself doing for a year.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 10, 2012)

STILL waiting to hear from job A  I've presumed it's a no.


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 10, 2012)

Call them and ask, i very much doubt that it'll piss them off if you call and if it does then you don't want to be working for them anyway.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 10, 2012)

yes why dont you just call them


----------



## miss direct (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't want to call. I never called all through the interview process, just emailed. I'll give it till Thursday, ok?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 10, 2012)

Email them then. If you're chasing them, at least it shows you're keen. The job i applied for recently, they took forever to get back to me, and I had to contact them to ask what was going on. They'd just been busy/staff sickness etc.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree, go to the second interview.

Worst case: you don't get either job.
Better case: you get the second job but not the first - but hey you got a job.
Better case: you get offerred job 1 but not job 2 - hey you got the better job
Best case: you get offered both jobs - the only situation in which you really have a choice.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok I emailed. Am half dreading getting a reply to be honest


----------



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

NO BLOODY ANSWER from either of the places. ARGH.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2012)

miss direct said:


> Ok I emailed. Am half dreading getting a reply to be honest





miss direct said:


> NO BLOODY ANSWER from either of the places. ARGH.


You could be in second place for the first job and they might be just waiting for their favourite to accept or decline.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

Well they did tell me at the interview that they would let me know either way within three weeks. It's four weeks tomorrow. Sigh


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2012)

miss direct said:


> Well they did tell me at the interview that they would let me know either way within three weeks. It's four weeks tomorrow. Sigh


Dunno, something must have come up. I would deffo go for the interview for the second job though.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2012)

Are they both jobs in education? Isn't it the Easter hols just now? This could be causing a delay due to staff being away from work. But don't lose the chance of job 2 while you are waiting. Pursue all opportunities till you get a result you want.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

No Easter holidays here. I contacted job 2 to organise a demo lesson and am waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

Righto, well I've got demo lesson for job 2 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2012)

miss direct said:


> Righto, well I've got demo lesson for job 2 tomorrow. Onwards and upwards.


What do you teach miss direct?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

English as a foreign language. Job 1 is at a good university. Job 2 is at a kindergarten, so two different ends of the spectrum!


----------



## miss direct (Apr 12, 2012)

Right, I went to the demo lesson for job 2. It went well and I feel pretty confident that I will be offered a job there (the only last step is a commission - I don't know if that means anything in English but I have to go and meet the directors of the school and sign some papers). Still haven't heard from job 1...


----------



## miss direct (Apr 13, 2012)

Sigh. I have to go to the final interview tomorrow for job 2. It requires being very smart, wearing heels and all that palaver. 

I heard from a friend who works at the same place as job 1 - she said not to worry if I hadn't heard yet as they always take ages. Job 1, in honesty, is a better job at a more prestigious place which would take my career in a direction I have already imagined. But job 2 seems more enjoyable - I've never really thought about working with small children but everyone else seems to think it would be a good job for me. 

I don't want to piss off job 2 place by accepting and then rejecting. Ugh.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 13, 2012)

miss direct said:


> Sigh. I have to go to the final interview tomorrow for job 2. It requires being very smart, wearing heels and all that palaver.
> 
> I heard from a friend who works at the same place as job 1 - she said not to worry if I hadn't heard yet as they always take ages. Job 1, in honesty, is a better job at a more prestigious place which would take my career in a direction I have already imagined. But job 2 seems more enjoyable - I've never really thought about working with small children but everyone else seems to think it would be a good job for me.
> 
> I don't want to piss off job 2 place by accepting and then rejecting. Ugh.


 
This is the dilemma I have at the moment. I have only second level of desire jobs to apply to, I have none that I really want. I guess I have no choice, I have to go for what I can do. Even if I don't really want to.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 16, 2012)

I got both of them


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 16, 2012)

miss direct said:


> I got both of them


 
Well done!


----------



## astral (Apr 16, 2012)

That's excellent!  Which one are you going to take?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take job A, which is the one I wanted all along. There's a lot of paperwork to come, but all being well I'll start on the 1st of September and it should hopefully come with a flat....can't believe it  I'm very unhappy at the place I work now so can start to think about handing my notice in!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 16, 2012)

miss direct said:


> I'll take job A, which is the one I wanted all along. There's a lot of paperwork to come, but all being well I'll start on the 1st of September and it should hopefully come with a flat....can't believe it  I'm very unhappy at the place I work now so can start to think about handing my notice in!


 
And stealing Fatma Gul and her kitties to come live with you 

Congrats


----------



## Radar (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 16, 2012)

hurray


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, add my congrats, as well.
and a vote to give Fatma Gul n kitts a new home.....


----------

